# decoders for HO Intermountain F7A/B



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

So I already had a matching pair of Intermountain F7A and F7B, both with Soundtraxx Tsunami decoders. then I thought I was buying another matching set of F7A/B, used from Ebay, with the same decoders. What I ended up getting was a F7A with a non-sound decoder (I think TCS) and a F7B with a QSI sound decoder. Save for sending the used pair back and getting a refund, I'm trying to see if I can make this work better without spending too much money. 

Here's what I am thinking and please let me know if it wont work:
1. move the Tsunami from my original F7B to the newly acquired F7A, 
2. remove the QSI decoder from the other F7B to save for a different loco
3. purchase two new non-sound decoders for the F7B's. If this works, which decoders would you recommend?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You won't go wrong with either NCE or Digitrax.
Both can have CVs set for good consist speed matching.

Don


----------

